# Cpt code needed



## LOVE2CODE (Apr 22, 2009)

*Does anyone know what the cpt code is for a "angioseal"? It is done to close the incision up in the femoral area after procedure.*


----------



## Anna Weaver (Apr 22, 2009)

*cpt*

I get G0269, but my impression is that it's included in the procedues.


----------



## jt70128 (Apr 22, 2009)

Angioseal placement - otherwise known as "placement of occlusive device into either a venous or arterial access site" has a HCPCS code of G0269.


----------



## deeva456 (Apr 23, 2009)

Hello, 

The doctor performing the procedure cannot bill for the angioseal, it is included with the heart cath, interventional procedures etc. The hospital can bill for the supply but there isnt a professional fee for the angioseal.

Dolores, CPC, CCC


----------



## LOVE2CODE (Apr 23, 2009)

*Angioseal*

Thanks to everyone that responded...I have a better understanding now.


----------

